# I Need A Remote For Jensen Stereo



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Our remote control for the Jensen stereo fell in the sink last year. Unfortunately it did not get dried out properly. When I opened it up to see what was going on all of the Caps/Resistors basically flaked off of the circuit board.

If anyone has a spare (maybe you swapped out your radio??) and are attending the Niagara Falls Rally - I will buy it from you.

Let me know.

Thanks


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

We are also missing a remote, but we think that ours grew legs and "walked" away.How about two people that have one to sell, or advice on the most painless way to get a replacement? Do I call Jensen, Keystone or my dealer?








Barb


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I didn't even know we were supposed to get a remote with our radio! I didn't know it had remote capabilities until I was trying to program a universal remote for our LCD TV next to the radio! I'm calling my dealer!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I took a quick look at the Jensen website and found the stereo but couldn't find a way to order a replacement part.

I might just go to Jensen dealer and see if they can help. That is assuming none of my Outbacker buddies comes through.

Wayne


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

luv2camp said:


> I didn't even know we were supposed to get a remote with our radio! I didn't know it had remote capabilities until I was trying to program a universal remote for our LCD TV next to the radio! I'm calling my dealer!


If it's the Jensen cd/stereo, pull out your owners manual from your binder book with all the other manuals...I bet you find it stapled inside







That's where I found mine...Try ebay too The model is a JCD 3050
Dawn


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Need a replacement remote? got the model # of that radio or tv or dvd player? whatever.....check out:
http://www.remotes.com
relatively inexpensive usually, and they have a lot of inventory. It helped me once...cured a BIG headache for someone that didn't want to replace the equipment just to get a remote....check it out!
I hope this helps as an option.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Need a replacement remote? got the model # of that radio or tv or dvd player? whatever.....check out:
> http://www.remotes.com
> relatively inexpensive usually, and they have a lot of inventory. It helped me once...cured a BIG headache for someone that didn't want to replace the equipment just to get a remote....check it out!
> I hope this helps as an option.



Noble,
I called them and they don't have these Jensen remotes...

ASA Electronics is the distributor and they still show these Jensen stereos as available on their website.

I emailed ASA Electronics to see if they have remote replacements because they are Eastern time and were closed, actually they don't even show a direct phone number, just Fax numbers...Here is their contact page:

http://asaelectronics.com/index.html?page=contact

Dawn


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

You are looking for a Jensen remote....can you provide the radio's model#? this would help a lot. I will try to find it for you or options to get one.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the link Noble
It will come in handy for other remotes the kids have lost

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> Need a replacement remote? got the model # of that radio or tv or dvd player? whatever.....check out:
> http://www.remotes.com
> relatively inexpensive usually, and they have a lot of inventory. It helped me once...cured a BIG headache for someone that didn't want to replace the equipment just to get a remote....check it out!
> I hope this helps as an option.




I have heard of these guys before. They are supposed to have everything!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I found about 4 of them on Ebay ranging from 2 bucks to over 30.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Might be a good time to upgrade the stereo...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Might be a good time to upgrade the stereo...


My thoughts exactly


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You certainly couldn't 'Downgrade'!









Actually, the Jensen in ours is not a bad unit, but the speakers absolutely suck!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Upgrade! Now there's an idea - I'm thinking of putting in an LCD screen so would need a new unit that plays CDs and DVDs anyway.

I feel a mod coming on...

Wayne


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

Mod..mod..mod!!!!

One of the first mods I did was put in a new head unit that plays DVDs also hooks up to my Ipod. With a two-year old Disney movies are a wonderful thing for a few moments of rest..









George


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi all,
Here is the reply to my email from ASA Electronics for a replacement remote for the Jensen JCD3050. They are on order and will be in next week...cost is $19.50:

You can order a new one from Kingston Sales @ 866-733-2820, p/n PRC06.

If you need further assistance, feel free to contact us.

Thanks,

Brian Woods
Tech Service rep
ASA, LLC
Elkhart, IN
Ph 800.688.3135 ext 528
Fax 574-266-1533
[email protected]
www.asaelectronics.com


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The radio is barely worth 20 bucks , never mind the remote alone


----------



## brockly (Jul 26, 2006)

I never recieved one with my 28RSDS either, and requested one after looking at the brochure of what comes with it. I just got it today ( 4 months later ) and its the wrong model. So since I am new to this group, and have read the suggestions on modifications, I plan on adding Satelite Radio to my Camper. Smart investment because you can use it for other things as well. So I have a Jensen remote for a CD3010x if anybody needs one.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Hi all,
> Here is the reply to my email from ASA Electronics for a replacement remote for the Jensen JCD3050. They are on order and will be in next week...cost is $19.50:
> 
> You can order a new one from Kingston Sales @ 866-733-2820, p/n PRC06.
> ...


Cool

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Now you guys have me wishing I had one of these...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

luv2rv said:


> Our remote control for the Jensen stereo fell in the sink last year. Unfortunately it did not get dried out properly. When I opened it up to see what was going on all of the Caps/Resistors basically flaked off of the circuit board.
> 
> If anyone has a spare (maybe you swapped out your radio??) and are attending the Niagara Falls Rally - I will buy it from you.
> 
> ...


i live on longisland newyork we have a store named bestbuys they seem to have a lot of replacement parts i would try that. i know they are online . good luck kenny


----------

